# I&D of Abscess



## riverloverjen38@yahoo.com (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello. I have a question. I am a little confused on if I should be billing 10060 or 10061 for a single abscess with packing. The ED physician documented that he gave local anesthesia, cut open the abscess with a blade, broke up the loculations with hemostats, used Iodoform packing to pack the abscess, and gave a prescription for antibiotics. How do I know if I should bill simple or complicated?

Thanks.


----------



## C Clark CPC CEDC (Feb 16, 2016)

*I&D Abcess*

From the description of your question I would use 10061 .

Did you try typing the code(s) that your thinking of using in AAPC search menu or Google to get a complete description of the CPT .

I use a   Coders' Desk Reference (gives description of procedures performed) when I want clarification on a CPT Code.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 16, 2016)

I had thought I read that with packing made it complicated but, I have the AAPC Procedure Desk reference in which both mention packing and breaking up loculations. The only real difference I see between simple and complicated is depth of the abscess:

Simple: incision is made down to the level of abscess cavity

Complex: Incision is made through the vascular inner layer of the skin down to the deep level of abscess cavity. 

Based on that I'm thinking simple.


----------



## kak6 (Mar 13, 2016)

*I&D complicated 10061*

This is how we (at my place of employment) code this. IF no packing is used then 10060, IF packing is used or --multiple abscesses w/packing or left open-- then 10061


----------



## bdette810 (Aug 8, 2016)

*incision and drainage vs aspiration*

from your documentation that you provided for us I would say 10060, since it involved 1 single abscess and it did not mention the words "aspiration" or "percutaneous approach". be mindful that documents will often use 10061 but not give sufficient detail that meets the criteria.  10061(complex) is multiple abscesses and 10060(simple) is single abscess.


----------

